# Coming up with Yuan-ti names...



## Jürgen Hubert

Coming up with names has always been one of my problems. For most of my naming needs I can use the Everchanging Book of Names, but it doesn't have a decent set of names for Yuan-ti, or even generic snake-people that would be appropriate for their hissing sounds...

Can anyone give me some good suggestions?


----------



## Turanil

Shaaneks, Shiisthel, Loothu'n, Saliatho, Uhlaash, etc.


----------



## isoChron

Take a look at "Serpent Kingdoms". I don't have the book right here now but I think it is full of hisssssssed names.


----------



## Turanil

There is indeed several appropriate names in the _Serpent Kingdom_ supplement, but they are scattered over the whole book. There is not a single table compiling a list of Yuan-ti names. Then, while the book is nice, it is useful only if you plan to run a campaign which arching plot is centered around Yuan-ti and the like. However, the original poster (and whoever is interested in the subject) may prefer to get some actual name suggestion, not the advice to buy yet another book. That said, here is a list of names I came up with / compiled a while ago:

_Male names:_ Akris, Athanos, Daziss, Ischyros, Kress, Mariss, Oshphim, Salethar, Sarek, Selanu, Sellak, Shanastar, Shiraal, Silass, Thaxos, Tithian, Xamres, Xutan, Zorai, Zureth.

_Female names:_ Ashissa, Caress, Daïsha, Deryssa, Ibisis, Ivaniss, Lalassu, Nassirah, Nessa, Nysia, Pyrrha, Saaveed, Sadai, Salah, Shallia, Suehra, Thassia, Veeshis, Ydriss, Zivlil.


----------



## Warrior Poet

You could also try some variants relative to Yuan-ti type and position.

The purebloods are most close to humanoids, so try the various hissing-sound names for them, as that seems to fit with regard to a particular cultural characteristic (humanoids with distinct, vocalized names).

As you get further along into the half-bloods and abominations, you could eliminate names altogether.  I don't know very much about snakes, but in addition to hissing, I know the various pit vipers can sense heat, and some snakes probably have some sort of tactile communication form, or perhaps smell (?).  I've heard that snake eyesight isn't necessarily very good, although it probably varies by species.  So maybe the more snake-like Yuan-ti have names that simply consist of variations in hissing, or different heat signatures, or particular scale colors and patterns, which could be a cool variant (and a nice way to get out of having to name some of them!).  Maybe even the way a particular abomination flicks its tongue as it tests the air is a way of saying, "I am the overlord of this pit, who slew the humans of the lower valley, liberator of the egg caves, and right hand of the Anathema-Who-Lives-In-Darkness."

Obviously, if someone in the party speaks "Yuan-ti" that foils it somewhat, unless you want to allow the Speak Language: Yuan-ti to encompass recognizing scale patterns, hissing, and heat or scent variations as names.  Maybe it's a Knowledge: Heraldry skill, or other Knowledge subset.

Good luck!

Warrior Poet


----------



## cildarith

Try the 'ophidian' option at: http://www.squid.org/tools/random/index.php?Table=ophidian

Hope that helps.


----------



## The_Universe

When I had a lot of Yuan-ti, I tended to use human names that subtly (or not) referred to snakes, serpents, or other reptiles, rather than just going with sibilant sounding names.  Obviously, this works better for the human-appearing ones, but....

Thomas Aspen
Selenor Pythan
Ahrianna Blackadder
Phillip Boan

etc.


----------



## Kobold Avenger

Out of characters I've written about, there's _Ravi Asurasti_ a Yuan-Ti Pureblood from the Brood of Vasuki cult, who came from the city of Bhogavati from the plane of Naga-Loka.

His (disfunctional) family (all Purebloods) included his brother _Kabir_ and sister _Jarita_, his father _Chandra_ and mother _Padma_.  All of their names were typical Indian names except for Asurasti which was based off of the typical family name of Devati.  

For the most part Ravi's family was at odds with him because he decided to leave his family by becoming an Adventurer...

I also played a Weresnake by the name of _Seth Raji_, who was almost a Yuan-Ti...  And I'm surprised no one has mentioned the name Seth yet, it would probably be a common Yuan-Ti name.


----------



## Ferret

Drow always seemed quite hissy. That might work.


----------



## Druidic Floki

Yuan-Ti are actually modeled over the Aztecs.  Though I see them using similar but with more "s" sounds


----------



## Mallus

Honestly, I'd forgo the cornucopia of "s" sounds and the apostrophes that are bound to go with them and borrow from Chinese/HK martial arts film nomenclature, i.e. Smiling Snake, Jade-Faced Snake, Boss Snake, Sober Snake, Solid... err.. wait, no... Laughing Serpent, etc.

edit: now I want to play a Yuan-Ti Drunken Master monk named "Sober Snake". He'd be something of a liar.


----------



## CapnZapp

*Heneis* the Mind Whisperer of Sseth
Undead of Zehir led by *Uhlaash* the Mummy Lord (thx Turanil!)
*Sitlali* the Priestess of Dendar the Night Serpent
*Talatiall* the Pit Master of Mershaulk

Names from my (expanded) Ruins of Hisari preparations


----------



## Gradine

Druidic Floki said:


> Yuan-Ti are actually modeled over the Aztecs.  Though I see them using similar but with more "s" sounds




Fantasynamegenerators has a Coatl name generator that might be appropriate in this instance:
www.fantasynamegenerators.com/quetzalcoatl-names.php

Again, might just want to sub in some "s" sounds where appropriate.


----------



## Sunseeker

Personally, if you have to hiss a bit while saying the name, it's a good fit.  So th sounds, lots of "S" and "I" and maybe an apostrophe or two.  I always figure Yuan-Ti to be sort of the snake-people version of Drow, rather long names with some combination of house and order and such.


----------

